# BlueFusion's Idea Cafe



## Bluefusion (May 29, 2002)

Despite what it might first seem like, this thread is NOT like Herve's Bar & Grill, where you just say what happened in your day and have random conversations  

What this is (and hopefully it too will become a classic) is the place to post your ideas on how things should be CHANGED. From Apple hardware to world events to the colors they use on the Rwandanese flag, this is where you speak your mind about how you'd change things... and then others can tell you exactly how ridiculous your ideas are. But still, it should be a lot of fun, ok? I got the idea for this from xoot, and my post in my congrats thread about Apple branching into consumer electronics more... so, if you haven't already, read this page from the Congrats thread. 

So... Welcome to BlueFusion's Idea Cafe. What do you want changed? 

Brought to you by the one and only *xoot*, for coming up with the idea in the first place.


----------



## xoot (May 29, 2002)

How do you make that TM sign? 

And, thank you for dedicating it to me


----------



## Bluefusion (May 29, 2002)

It is made by pressing option + 2.

I think this should be changed so that Option + T does it instead of that dumb little dagger sign which no one uses anyway...


----------



## xaqintosh (May 29, 2002)

did you know © is option "g"? That makes no sense! It should be option "c", but then we'd have no ç or Ç, so how about opt. f1 or something


----------



## nkuvu (May 29, 2002)

In order of increasing seriousness...

I think all flags should be a single solid color.  Whatever shade you want.  So everyone could have really fun arguments about whether that flag is cyan or teal or aqua...

I think that people should have to pass a test to be able to have a child -- personality, IQ, or otherwise prove they're a contribution to society.  

I think that the US should adopt a 30 hour work week, and let workers choose their own work hours (i.e., if someone is a "night person" they could work midnight to whatever instead of having to work during the day).

I think that the US should also adopt a much more environmentally friendly power supply.  We have the technology to supplement polluting power plants with wind and solar and geothermal, but it's too expensive.  Make Bill Gates pay for it all.  

I have a bunch more...


----------



## xaqintosh (May 29, 2002)

I think the entire world should switch to Metric Time (I did my science project on it) If people are curious as to how MT works, tell me and If people are genuinely interested (yeah, right) I'll put it on my website. All others can email me for the RTF file I wrote on it, which I''l put on my ws eventually


----------



## xoot (May 29, 2002)

I got an idea for an avatar and used it on mine!

How do you like it?


----------



## xaqintosh (May 29, 2002)

its pretty cool. Make a gif with that and your old one alternating, or morphing!

what about Metric Time?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 29, 2002)

Very nice, xoot, but that is a bit off-topic. It's OK tho 

nkuvu: the IQ thing is DEFINITELY something I've been thinkign about. It makes perfect sense.. I mean, people just shouldn't be HAVING kids if they can't think for themselves.

zaq, is Metric Time that thing that uses "Beats" so everyone is in the same time zone? Or something else?

The Cafe is officially open for business!


----------



## xaqintosh (May 29, 2002)

it's kind of like the beat thing, but _way_ different!


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 29, 2002)

transparncies forever! its a super icon, i always miss old icons though....


----------



## xaqintosh (May 29, 2002)

how is _my_ avatar?


----------



## xoot (May 29, 2002)

Get me a cappucino with five extra flavor shots.


----------



## xaqintosh (May 29, 2002)

???


----------



## xoot (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *The Cafe is officially open for business!  *



xaq, did you read all of the posts here?


----------



## xaqintosh (May 29, 2002)

ohhh....  DUHH!!!  

{sorry, I'm totally out of it} :tired:


----------



## Bluefusion (May 29, 2002)

Nuh-uh. He's right. Herve's is a BAR, where people act (sorry, everyone ) somewhat drunk )), this is an INTELLECTUAL GATHERING, where people have cappuchinos and other "intellectual" drinks (basically, stuff that's "cooler" than alcohol ). So, we need to get an official Cafetender, but until then I'll do it. Here's your cappucino, zaq, _with_ the five extra flavor shots.

/me sips a frappe


----------



## xaqintosh (May 29, 2002)

ok, i needed that.  can you make it a mocha?

btw, it's _x_ aq, not zaq


----------



## Bluefusion (May 29, 2002)

Sorry, xaq. Now I'm the one who's messed up.. I seem to have given you xoot's drink. Oh, well... xoot, here's a cappuchino with 7 flavor shots 

xaq, mocha coming right up... 

I think they should change the way that OS X ejects CDs with drives that don't have manual-eject (like on my iMac)... when I push the keyboard eject key, my external drive opens as well as the internal, occasionally INSTEAD of the internal. This gets annoying.


----------



## xaqintosh (May 29, 2002)

You should write an applescript that ejects your cd. Then put it in the speakable items folder, name it "eject CD" and every time you say "eject CD" it will eject.

If this doesn't work, then it _should_


----------



## nkuvu (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *I think they should change the way that OS X ejects CDs with drives that don't have manual-eject (like on my iMac)... when I push the keyboard eject key, my external drive opens as well as the internal, occasionally INSTEAD of the internal. This gets annoying.  *


I thought that the point was to suggest _ways_ to do what you want to change, too.

For example, I think that the government should change the way welfare works, but I don't have a better solution so I'm not going to suggest it.

I think that people who have mansions with more rooms than they can use should be required to house homeless people, either continually or only once in a while, so they don't forget where they could be in life and become arrogant.  Heck, I think people with incomes of more than six figures should be required to live on the streets for a six month period of time unless they donate some significant portion of their income towards housing homeless people.

I think lawyers should be required to wear clown costumes (with full makeup) at least once a week, and be required to continue their normal business practices on that day.


----------



## xaqintosh (May 29, 2002)

I think welfare should be abolished. If you give a hobo a fish you feed him for a day. If you give him a fishing rod, you feed him for a lifetime. Also, I think The government should pay teachers more. They get paid horribly low incomes for what they do. After all, they educate the future.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 29, 2002)

Yeah, nkuvu, you're right. 

*No posting an idea unless you have a way to fix it.*

I think they should fix the eject problem by simply having only drives with no eject (which would mean only the internal drives) open with the Eject key; all other external drives open with the manual eject button (like in Windows) or by doing Command E on the disc, or dragging it to the trash. Sound good?


----------



## nkuvu (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *I think welfare should be abolished. If you give a hobo a fish you feed him for a day. If you give him a fishing rod, you feed him for a lifetime.*


Yeah, this fishing rod idea works great in Tucson.   

I also don't see a problem with welfare for temporary unemployment.  Not everyone on welfare is a hobo.  For example, if I lost my job tomorrow I could get paid a portion of my salary through welfare while I look for a job.  Would you force me to become a hobo if I lose my job unexpectedly and can't pay the rent?


----------



## nkuvu (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *Sound good? *


Sounds good to me.

I think that everyone who uses a PC should be given a Mac for a month or two as a loaner so they can see what they're missing.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *I think that everyone who uses a PC should be given a Mac for a month or two as a loaner so they can see what they're missing.   *


so can i be #1?


----------



## xoot (May 29, 2002)

The PC users won't. They just won't. I don't know why, but they won't. 

Why doesn't Bill get on TV and declares that he will use a Mac for 2 months? Yeah, that's a real idea.


----------



## JohnnyV (May 29, 2002)

Can I be the "Idea-tender" (read: bartender)? I'm just bursting with ideas


----------



## Bluefusion (May 30, 2002)

Sounds good, JohnnyV... at least, I don't have any problems with it... so, sure! Why not?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 30, 2002)

K, did everyone just disappear? Cuz like we're at the bottom of the list (BUMP) and nothing is happening


----------



## xaqintosh (May 30, 2002)

> Yeah, this fishing rod idea works great in Tucson.
> 
> I also don't see a problem with welfare for temporary unemployment. Not everyone on welfare is a hobo. For example, if I lost my job tomorrow I could get paid a portion of my salary through welfare while I look for a job. Would you force me to become a hobo if I lose my job unexpectedly and can't pay the rent?



First, the fishing rod thing is a Republican/conservative Metaphor (or something)

Also, Welfare is fine for if people lost their job or something, but I think they should get paid for 2 months and then that's it. If the people have no intention of getting a job they shouldn't live off the country's tax dollars. Rather than welfare, the government should, after the 2 months, give the person a job until the person can find another one, unless the person likes the job, in which case the person can keep it


----------



## xoot (May 30, 2002)

"always good to invent things. it helps keep your mind flexible; bendy-like" - BlueFusion on AIM


----------



## Matrix Agent (May 30, 2002)

I think Israel and Palestine need to get over the fact the suicide-bombings and terrorist purges will continue. Each one lets these get in the way of any kind of meaningful negotiations. Instead, they ***** at each other, giving each other terms that need to be met before negotiations, even though neither side is in the postion of ording the other side around. 

To some extent, I do find some parts of the Palestinian aditude disturbing (and parts of the Israeli also). I know that both sides have solid claims, but the continuing zeal over issues thaat happened generations ago is rediculous (sp?). Same thing with china-taiwan, and the slightly more recent Kashmir dispute.

If the muslims in Kashmir want to be under Islamic rule so badly, why don't they move?

Any comments?


----------



## xoot (May 30, 2002)

No comments, just have an idea.

eGIF!

This is a file format called the enhanced gif. What does it enhance? The number of colors. 

How about it?


----------



## rinse (May 30, 2002)

why not just use a .png?


and, btw.... get me a cafe macchiato, please.


----------



## Matrix Agent (May 30, 2002)

Oh yeah...its "barista" not cafetender.


----------



## xoot (May 30, 2002)

Ah, it's just an idea.


----------



## uoba (May 30, 2002)

Also, politicians should be legally bound to only having one income, from being a politician.

And, a non-advertising week (A WHOLE WEEK without ads being on tv, radio, in magazines, newspaper, and all papered over in the streets!)


----------



## uoba (May 30, 2002)

It's about time Apple implemented Flash into the Desktop Background image, a natural progression from this would be 3d desktop space.


----------



## xoot (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uoba _
> *3d desktop space*



Get 3DOSX. It's free.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 30, 2002)

I second that. 3DOSX is cool!

MatrixAgent, you have a good point. I for one am not a great fan (in this conflict) of either side... I am rather neutral. I don't want to take sides because I know that really, both sides are equally guilty.  I think that the first thing that needs to be done is to iron out the problems between both sides when it comes to the real claims on the land. I am sure that something can be dug up that will satisfy one group's claim over the other.

What I think should be changed is the U.S. policy towards Israel. I think we should be a bit more neutral--look at what has happened as a result of us leaning too much towards one side! Sorry to sound unfriendly to BOTH sides, but the simple truth is that the U.S. doesn't NEED to be as directly involved in this... at least, that's my opinion.


----------



## Valrus (May 30, 2002)

Yeah, get 3DOSX... *if you have an ass-kicking computer!* Sorry, its speed is intolerably slow on my machine.

Oh, and byyy the way, xoot, eGIFs can **** off.  .pngs are totally where it's at.

I can't believe it censored "p i s s" but not "ass." These censors need to get their priorities straight.

-the valrus


----------



## xoot (May 30, 2002)

Slow? Go into the prefs and make 3DOSX smaller (the window).


----------



## JohnnyV (May 30, 2002)

> cafe macchiato




You got it!


How about the highway system! Grr.....I hate it.  I am designing a system that will make it impossible for accidents, and greater speeds.  Big tubes about the size of a car in diameter place ontop of existing highways stacked three or for high, about three side-by-side. They are powered by air. Compressed and fired from behind at exits from each city (think be-be gun).


----------



## Bluefusion (May 31, 2002)

JohhnyV, it sounds good, but how would it prevent accidents, exactly? I guess I don't quite understand the design.


----------



## Valrus (May 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *Slow? Go into the prefs and make 3DOSX smaller (the window).  *



Yeah, I did that, but I guess I just don't really see the point. It seems like a cool thing but the Finder is good enough for me.

-the valrus


----------



## xaqintosh (May 31, 2002)

I agree that the Palestinians' need for a homeland is valid, but it shouldn't be in Israel. Saudi Arabia has a lot of space, why don't they make a Palestinian state there? because the Muslims hate Israel and they would much rather have Israel destroyed than having their own homeland.

just my opinion, don't flame me!


----------



## xoot (May 31, 2002)

Politics... 

How about a new thread called "BlueFusion's Tech Idea Café?"


----------



## Matrix Agent (May 31, 2002)

yeah xaqintosh, it is pretty hard to negoitate with someone who is obsessed with your destruction. I think this is something very prevalent in the arab world, anyone want to hypothesize? And no, Islam might be a factor, but India is also involved, and it is a secular/hindu country.

Anyone ever notice how wars tend to be created by "pan" movements. Pan-slavism, pan-aryanism, pan-arabism? Not that Americans themselves aren't guilty too.


----------



## Bluefusion (Jun 2, 2002)

Yikes, this place has moved down in my absence.

I just spent the weekend watching the Star Wars trilogy (special edition)... and is it just me, or are all of the new scenes horrible? They showed too much--the Wampa in the beginning of Empire Strikes Back (which wasn't shown before, to add to the suspense), the IDIOTIC dance scene in Return of the Jedi... the stupid worm's tongue in Return of the Jedi (where they're throwing Luke into the pit, but before it was just teeth and stuff.... so, maybe it's just me, but I think all of the scene *changes* that George Lucas made were really bad! Huh.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

Oh well, it seems Star Wars is so much better in our imaginations then on the actual screen...

btw Can LCD iMacs REWRITE DVDs, or just WRITE them?


----------



## Bluefusion (Jun 2, 2002)

The hardware is capable of it, but I seem to remember that the software isn't capable of it yet (although Toast Ti may be a different story). If that's the case, then of course it needs to be changed.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

ok. thanks


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 2, 2002)

xaq, for your icon, you could make the "X" bludge on the inverted frame, it would look prety cool.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

bludge? what's that mean?


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

Uh... maybe he means make the X bloat. 

So, Hervé is getting easier to understand, satanicpoptart is getting harder to understand. Maybe they made a deal?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

Hervé isn't getting any easier...


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

But he's posting more...


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

interesting... I wonder why? we must devote our entire collective brain power to figuring this out


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

xaq, the only ones who are posting here at this moment are me and you. We need more brain power than that.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

lets hack into seti@home, the collective computing power of millions of computer might, just might, be able to figure it out


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

Better yet: let's make our own program.

Kent! Mr. Sutherland! I have a task for you!


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

ok, but who will run it? i only have an 800 g4...


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

Hack into SETI@home, and install it there. :evil:


----------



## Bluefusion (Jun 2, 2002)

Same here.... hey. im posting too, dont forget me!


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

Cool! A three-way IM conversation!


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

ok. problem is, I have little or no hacking skills. I know, lets get Hervé to do it!


----------



## Bluefusion (Jun 2, 2002)

When did Herve become a hacker?


LOL this is an IM conversation


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

Blue fusion, when your schizophrenia is complete, I want your iPod too!


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

he's not a hacker, but his extreme dimentia^? (that is an infinity sign, or should be) can do it for him


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

And its Hervé.

Let's end this MacOSX.com IM conversation; I will create an AIM group chat.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

sure


----------



## symphonix (Jun 3, 2002)

I think we should spend some of the western world's blowing-stuff-up-and-spying-on-each-other budget on, say, irrigating the deserts and putting canals, renewable power and water treatment systems into every corner of the world.

To save confusion, I think they should call soccer "world-ball", american football "pointy-ball", gaelic football "weird-ball", rugby "scrum-ball" and Australian rules can be "injury-ball" ... *Ducks the flying debris*

I like the idea of an advertisement-free week, uoba. A major consumer's rights group has already established a "buy-nothing day".


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 3, 2002)

Great ideas symphonix!! Have a Moche latte on the house 


We will now be rewarding GreatIdeas with free drinks  

The Idea must be great in my opinion

BTW, if you get one of your greats ideas to actually take of in the world I will buy you a drink in real life


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 3, 2002)

I think apple should start focusing on holographic monitors, it would be WAY cheaper in the long run, but I don't know how it would work

btw, give me a french vanilla frappucino


----------



## xoot (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *but I don't know how it would work*



Then we don't want you here.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 3, 2002)

1.
It would send phatoms(atom+photon) shooting up from the little phatom shooter, and the phatoms could be programmed to any color. they would automatically update themselves every 1/10000 seconds, and they are so small the resolution would be unbelievable. Plus, since they are half light, there would be quadrillions of colors. eventually, these holographic displays will even have depth. 

2. the above mentioned device will be a collar type thing to make them shoot right in front of your face and be even more realistic


happy, xoot?


----------



## xoot (Jun 3, 2002)

More than happy. Excited.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 3, 2002)

I still think you should change "insanity+" to "to insanity, and beyond!!"

who agrees with me?


----------



## xoot (Jun 3, 2002)

I am thinking of changing it to "InsanityPlus"

Anyone with _me_?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 3, 2002)

no

they are all with me


----------



## xoot (Jun 3, 2002)

How about you change _your_ status text?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 3, 2002)

to what?


----------



## xoot (Jun 3, 2002)

"Xaq, not Mac"

Well, I really don't know.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 3, 2002)

lets agree to disagree. you keep yours and I'll keep mine


----------



## xoot (Jun 3, 2002)

Let's Agree


----------



## xoot (Jun 3, 2002)

To disagree


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 3, 2002)

I just said that  

do you have 10.2?


----------



## xoot (Jun 3, 2002)

All right, xaq.

Since most of your posts are phrases, and most are directed to me, do this:


Get on AIM
Chat with me (xoot300)
[/list=1]

It'll save you lotsa effort.


----------



## Bluefusion (Jun 3, 2002)

xoot, change it to "Insanity SE"


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 3, 2002)

does anyone know if there is software to have two mice in at once and either

A. have two cursors

or 

B. have the button one mouse perform a different function?

That would be great, so someone who has lots of free time: program it!


----------



## xoot (Jun 3, 2002)

So someone who has lots of free time: program it and waste your money buying an extra mouse to test it!

Really, xaq, you need a better idea.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 4, 2002)

why? i think it would be cool. Mice aren't that much money you know, like $5 on ebay for a cheap one, and $20 for a relatively good one


----------



## xoot (Jun 4, 2002)

LOL... for a short time I was thinking that you were talking about real mice. 

All right, xaq. It's only an idea...


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 4, 2002)

hey! we could eat mice... like homeer.....


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 4, 2002)

first we program the application, then we can eat the mice, although studies have shown eating mice while programming applications may cause cancer  

lol


----------



## xoot (Jun 4, 2002)

Crunch... mmmm. Plastic...


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 4, 2002)

ok, we need more _ideas_


----------



## xoot (Jun 4, 2002)

Come into "MacOSX Reunion." (The AIM chatroom)

I'll invite you there.


----------

